# Would like cooktop advice



## newkitchen (Sep 9, 2005)

We are in the process of re-doing out entire kitchen. Of all the appliances, the cooktop is becoming the hardest appliance to select. I am looking at Viking, DCS, Dacor and Jade. Someone mentioned that Jade makes great ranges and have recently introduced a cooktop version. Anyone has any experience with Jade cooktops. I would like 36 inch natural gas drop in cooktop. I do some searing, but a lot of wok/stir fry/soups and other asian cooking.  

Thanks.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Re your kitchen re-make-

We selected a flat glass electric cooktop (we couldn't use gas- condo rules) that is only 3" or so thick, so I put a very shallow drawer beneath it (the front matches the other 6" high drawer fronts on the counter.) It's deep enough to hold all the stove-related tools - tongs, whisks, big cooking spoons and forks, scrapers, spatulas, spoon rest, etc., etc. It's mounted on full-extension under-drawer slides made by Accu-ride.

We think it's about the coolest feature of the all-new kitchen. Everything you need at the stove is at your fingertips. Most of our everyday pots are hung on slide-out racks mounted below this drawer, so they're also within reach.

Don't even eat out much anymore, we enjoy cooking in our new kitchen so much!

Mike 

Plus, of course, there's no money left.


----------

